# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Liveaboards ao Mar Vermelho - Rota Norte por Sharm El Sheikh

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva

O Bilhas, forum de mergulho nosso parceiro, anunciou estas duas possibilidades para irem conhecer o recife como é na realidade... 




> *Em Novembro e Dezembro*  *por apenas 1250,00*  
> 
> 
> 
>  *No barco Ocean Dream!*
>  
>  * 		2 semanas à escolha!*
> Liveaboards ao  		Mar Vermelho - Rota Norte por Sharm El Sheikh: 
> Semana de 23 a 30  		de Novembro - *10 vagas*
> ...


Alguém interessado....

Atenciosamente
Pedro "Liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

